# Valley of the Sun



## SOCCERMINION (Sep 17, 2018)

OK, just got back from Az. And O man was it hot. Playing in 108 degree weather is cruel. And I don't know what it is about AZ but it seams like the Sun is closer to the earth there, because you step out of the shade and the sun just bakes you. I felt bad for all the girls playing in the heat this weekend. One of the things that I noticed was that the fields we were playing on had lights. This Got me thinking about why couldn't they schedule some if not all of these games at night. Especially when the AZ clubs know its going to be an extremely hot weekend. When they have multiple age groups playing on the weekends, some unlucky age groups are  always going to have to play at high noon in the worst conditions. I don't see any reason why they couldn't accommodate night games.
 BTW, I don't think there is that much advantage to the AZ teams playing in the heat, both teams just end up loosing more energy fighting the heat, rather than fighting each other.


----------



## Toepoke (Sep 17, 2018)

SOCCERMINION said:


> ...One of the things that I noticed was that the fields we were playing on had lights. This Got me thinking about why couldn't they schedule some if not all of these games at night. ...


 ECNL league rule dictates how late games can start to keep teams from travelling late at night.


----------



## Just A Dad (Sep 17, 2018)

SOCCERMINION said:


> OK, just got back from Az. And O man was it hot. Playing in 108 degree weather is cruel. And I don't know what it is about AZ but it seams like the Sun is closer to the earth there, because you step out of the shade and the sun just bakes you. I felt bad for all the girls playing in the heat this weekend. One of the things that I noticed was that the fields we were playing on had lights. This Got me thinking about why couldn't they schedule some if not all of these games at night. Especially when the AZ clubs know its going to be an extremely hot weekend. When they have multiple age groups playing on the weekends, some unlucky age groups are  always going to have to play at high noon in the worst conditions. I don't see any reason why they couldn't accommodate night games.
> BTW, I don't think there is that much advantage to the AZ teams playing in the heat, both teams just end up loosing more energy fighting the heat, rather than fighting each other.


it was miserable this weekend and felt bad for all the girls. Those games at 1 were horrible and Sunday the humidity was up and it over 100 and made all the games miserable.  There was a tournament going on this weekend and the teams who made it to the finals had 2 games Sunday.


----------



## Buzz Cook (Sep 21, 2018)

My daughter's ECNL team played in Vegas (@ 2PM) two weeks ago.....106 degrees at start time.  As we were watching the U13 game before us, a defender was throwing up on the field (assuming due to effects from the heat).  Took the center nearly two minutes to finally notice and get her off the field.  We had two players throwing up in the second half...the heat was brutal.  And, as you asked, why play in the middle of the day when the field has lights?  It was the only game for either team that weekend, and they chose to schedule it for 2PM on a Sunday?  How does that make sense?  

I actually made the mistake of emailing the ECNL about a week prior to our game in Vegas because of the expected high temps.  Simply asked "Do you have a policy re: playing in extreme temps?".  Obviously concerned about the safety of the girls, but also didn't want to drive out Sunday morning only to have the game canceled.  Never received a reply from the ECNL.  But, our club sent out an all-call asking parents to NOT email the ECNL directly...and to forward all questions to your coach and/or team manager.  So, I forwarded my original email to the club.  Never got a reply.  

Obviously, there is no policy.  I guess they're waiting for a kid to stroke out on the field so they can get sued.  Bottomline, makes zero sense to have kids playing in triple digit heat when early morning or night games are an option.


----------



## beachbum (Sep 24, 2018)

Buzz Cook said:


> My daughter's ECNL team played in Vegas (@ 2PM) two weeks ago.....106 degrees at start time.  As we were watching the U13 game before us, a defender was throwing up on the field (assuming due to effects from the heat).  Took the center nearly two minutes to finally notice and get her off the field.  We had two players throwing up in the second half...the heat was brutal.  And, as you asked, why play in the middle of the day when the field has lights?  It was the only game for either team that weekend, and they chose to schedule it for 2PM on a Sunday?  How does that make sense?
> 
> I actually made the mistake of emailing the ECNL about a week prior to our game in Vegas because of the expected high temps.  Simply asked "Do you have a policy re: playing in extreme temps?".  Obviously concerned about the safety of the girls, but also didn't want to drive out Sunday morning only to have the game canceled.  Never received a reply from the ECNL.  But, our club sent out an all-call asking parents to NOT email the ECNL directly...and to forward all questions to your coach and/or team manager.  So, I forwarded my original email to the club.  Never got a reply.
> 
> Obviously, there is no policy.  I guess they're waiting for a kid to stroke out on the field so they can get sued.  Bottomline, makes zero sense to have kids playing in triple digit heat when early morning or night games are an option.


All I can say is F%^&K what the club says about not emailing the ECNL directly.  If you have a concern about safety, you need to do what ever it takes to protect the girls.  Both the DA, ECNL and college have many flaws and not listening to concerns of educated adults over safety is BS.  It is not worth having someone die (IE Maryland football player) because of the incompetence of the good ole boys coaching soccer, football or any other sport for that matter.  On a different but still drinking the cool aide matter. I have also seen several situations where girls hit heads and where down for a period of time.  After "careful evaluation" they were put back in the game, only to learn latter that they had a concussions and where out for weeks after that.  How about we error on the side of caution and pull any girls out that have there heads slammed into each other and are laying on the field lets say for more than 30 seconds. This is youth freaken soccer how about the adults be adults and look out for the best interests of the players.


----------



## shales1002 (Sep 24, 2018)

Buzz Cook said:


> My daughter's ECNL team played in Vegas (@ 2PM) two weeks ago.....106 degrees at start time.  As we were watching the U13 game before us, a defender was throwing up on the field (assuming due to effects from the heat).  Took the center nearly two minutes to finally notice and get her off the field.  We had two players throwing up in the second half...the heat was brutal.  And, as you asked, why play in the middle of the day when the field has lights?  It was the only game for either team that weekend, and they chose to schedule it for 2PM on a Sunday?  How does that make sense?
> 
> I actually made the mistake of emailing the ECNL about a week prior to our game in Vegas because of the expected high temps.  Simply asked "Do you have a policy re: playing in extreme temps?".  Obviously concerned about the safety of the girls, but also didn't want to drive out Sunday morning only to have the game canceled.  Never received a reply from the ECNL.  But, our club sent out an all-call asking parents to NOT email the ECNL directly...and to forward all questions to your coach and/or team manager.  So, I forwarded my original email to the club.  Never got a reply.
> 
> Obviously, there is no policy.  I guess they're waiting for a kid to stroke out on the field so they can get sued.  Bottomline, makes zero sense to have kids playing in triple digit heat when early morning or night games are an option.



Why would there be a policy in place if the players from Arizona and Nevada practice and play in this weather on a regular? @beachbum  made a great point,  do what’s in the best interests of your player. It was hot that day, but it gets even hotter as the day goes on. The hottest part of the day is 530/6.  If you thought that was bad, tryouts were 115. You have to recognize signs and constantly hydrate, and do what’s best.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 24, 2018)

shales1002 said:


> Why would there be a policy in place if the players from Arizona and Nevada practice and play in this weather on a regular? @beachbum  made a great point,  do what’s in the best interests of your player. It was hot that day, but it gets even hotter as the day goes on. The hottest part of the day is 530/6.  If you thought that was bad, tryouts were 115. You have to recognize signs and constantly hydrate, and do what’s best.


At the end of July/early Aug when my DD starts practice, we had a week or so where it was 114-117 every day during practice. Most of the rest of Aug into Sept are still in the 100s. The key is hydrate prior to getting out there, and regular water breaks.


----------

